# Divorce Dismissal???



## Faith2011

Has anyone ever had their spouse cancel/dismiss the divorce after the hearing or separation agreement was signed? I've tried to delay the initial hearing but have a feeling I may have to proceed with hope that he changes his mind along the way.


----------



## anx

I've heard that remarrying you ex isn't that uncommon. There is always hope, but sometimes its dim.


----------



## Jellybeans

He dismissed ours before any separation was signed...

we still divorced though... BUT BUT BUT... yes people dismiss them all the time.


----------



## Runs like Dog

7% of Americans exhibit typical schizophrenia. I can believe that.


----------



## Jellybeans

If he is the one who initiated and he doesn't put a doesn't sdtop it, you have no other choice, unfortunately, then to concede to his petition for divorce.


----------

